# My New Honey Jar Label.



## Troutsqueezer

It's harder than you might think to design a decent honey jar label. My wife is my biggest critic and hasn't liked any I've done so far. This is attempt number 10. This time I thought I might see what kind of feedback I might get here first, if any.


----------



## Dan Williamson

Drop the wife and keep the label... 

Just kidding...

Label looks nice to me... 

I find that for some people the fancier the label the more they wonder if you are buying your honey from somewhere else... Some people want the Country Store look.... they want mason jars... makes them feel like its more "Homemade" and not purchased elsewhere or something.....

Doesn't have to bee perfect. Just needs to sell honey.


----------



## Korny's Korner

Looks good to me I have these great ideas????????? don't know how to get them out of my head. Envious of people you can make a plan come together. 

Korny


----------



## Keith Benson

I dunno - I really like it, especialy the bee - very artistic.

Keith


----------



## bluegrass

I know an artist who is really good and sometimes can be talked into doing graphics for a reasonable price. He has a web site, just google Ben Teeter and tell him Brad and Shannon sent you. If you like sports he has some really good action prints.


----------



## Korny's Korner

Yes, I too beleive the labels should not be to fancy. What sells is that it is a local homemade product. Almost all me honey is sold in Qt. jars and get my labels from R.M. farms. Good variety not to fancy and gets the honey sold. Only labels I've used. 

Korny


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

I thinks its very attractive and very creative.
Susan


----------



## Jeffzhear

I agree, I like it, very well done!


----------



## Bryanaw40

I really like it. Simple, not too busy like some. The word "Honey" is most prominent. I would skip the bee in the red circle. 

Only my opinion for what it is worth.

bryan


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

I like the label just as it is.
Susan


----------



## Jesse

I like it too

Jesse


----------



## magnet-man

I like it. It has a nice artistic upscale look. It should do very well in California farmer's market and coffee shops. A label does affect the price that you can get for your honey. People were willing to pay more for my honey after I got a decent label. I made up about six different labels and asked people to rank them and asked what the liked about the first and second choices. Want to show us the other 10 labels? What software did you use?


----------



## goldhedge

It's beeutiful!


----------



## Troutsqueezer

I'll be glad to post some of them. It's Sunday morning here and time to do some outdoor stuff so I'll try to post some tonight. I do have to agree with my wife, some aren't too good. 

I used CorelDRAW X3


----------



## Troutsqueezer

*Here Goes, earlier attempts.*

Looking back at these, I kinda agree with my wife now. They pretty much suck.

Here I was going for more elegance. Wife said it needed more color. 










Wife didn't like the font. I guess I don't either, now. 










Maybe a little too silly, non-professional. Clip art from MS Office.










Bad to the bone bee. Maybe a little scary. Stole this image from somewhere on the Internet.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

*One more.*

Magnet-man, I think I've seen your label before and may be where I got the idea for this one.


----------



## TwT

Looks good to me!!!!!!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

Bee Dee,
I think the label you originally posted is definitely the best one, but you are quite the artist. The one with the cartoon bee would probably have kids begging their parents to buy your honey. Still, if I had to pick just one, it would be the one you posted first... Then again, have you considered a separate label on something like the honeybears or angel containers for kids?
Susan


----------



## Korny's Korner

Seem like I read in a bee mag. about a consumer survey on labels. pictures of bees was not a good idea. Just food for thought.

Korny


----------



## magnet-man

The Happy Bee Ranch one definitely has a vintage look. I even look at using that same hive for my label. It didn’t come out as nice as yours. It would make a good box label for wooded comb honey boxes. 

The Berry Bee Ranch one has a real novelty look. It has a 50's monster movie look. There has to be a a niche market for that. Change it to 100% Wildflower Honey made by Monster Bees. 

I am a small producer so I use a color laser printer to print my labels. If you have one you should print up a few of the other labels for use at the farmers market.


----------



## bleta12

*drop the red*

In marketing the red color is very controversial, some thing slows the sales. Everything depends on the number of sales you planing.


----------



## berkshire bee

I like the label. My wife wasn't sure what the flower was at first because it's in the circle. She thought it was a berry. I put the label up on my screen and looked at it from a distance to see what it would look like as someone approached your stan or booth and it was eye catching and the word HONEY stood out nicely. I think it's a keeper!


----------



## Troutsqueezer

*The bee in the red circle*

The bee in the red circle actually came from a stained glass window image picked up from a Yahoo Image search on "bee". 

I auto-traced the bitmap image in Corel which changed it to a vector-based image (scalable) and liked the result.

I've considered that maybe the red draws your eye to the bottle and that might not be a bad thing. I'm no Madison Ave expert tho. I'll just sell in small local markets and don't expect much competition. I'm not in it for the money anyhoo.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Susan, I haven't considered a separate label for kids or honeybears. I'm wondering how i might attach a label to a honeybear with all those body curves and things? How about when you squish the bottle? What happens to the label?

That brings up something I haven't solved yet. These labels print the best by far on glossy photo paper. Printing on sticky Avery labels produces a poor printed result and they don't stick too well on the jar either. Other than going to a professional label making company, does anyone have any good suggestions as to the best way to print and attach these labels to mason jars? My attempts so far have pretty much sucked.


----------



## magnet-man

Dee I think your label is a little upscale for mason jars. I use these plastic cylinder jars. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page64.html 

CN-750 12 oz. Plastic Cylinder case of 250 w/o lid 1 - 4 cases.......................$64.95
And 
CN-155 Dripless Spouts case of 250 1 - 4 cases Ship wt. 7 lbs..$36.95
I am switching Flip Top Lid because of cost. 

Because your label is square I would look for a round jar or hex jar. Round is going to be cheaper or you can modify your label to be longer.

My son and wife like the Berry Bee Ranch the most.


----------



## MarcL

My only concern would be that I swear I've seen that bee image before. Isn't it a stained glass window or something? Could be public domain, but if it's someone else's - they might complain that you are using it. Just a thought. Probably a little too paranoid, but. . .


----------



## Keith Benson

Dee Bee said:


> The bee in the red circle actually came from a stained glass window image picked up from a Yahoo Image search on "bee".


And a pretty snappy image it is: http://www.light-romance.on.ca/honeybee.jpg

Keith


----------



## hummingberd

Bryanaw40 said:


> I really like it. Simple, not too busy like some. The word "Honey" is most prominent. I would skip the bee in the red circle.
> 
> Only my opinion for what it is worth.
> 
> bryan



NOOO WAAAAY!!! The whole thing is beeeeaaaauuutifuuullllll!  Keep the bee it's the best part! Actually the whole thing is the best part. I am a bit of a label snob. I have been known to try something because I like the label, so I'm an expert at this. HEHE


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

Dee Bee said:


> Susan, I haven't considered a separate label for kids or honeybears. I'm wondering how i might attach a label to a honeybear with all those body curves and things? How about when you squish the bottle? What happens to the label?


We use bears with the flat panels on the fronts and backs for labels. The labels stay on pretty well, even with all that squishing going on. Occasionally we have to relabel if we have bears that have been around for a while, but that's rare. 


> That brings up something I haven't solved yet. These labels print the best by far on glossy photo paper. Printing on sticky Avery labels produces a poor printed result and they don't stick too well on the jar either. Other than going to a professional label making company, does anyone have any good suggestions as to the best way to print and attach these labels to mason jars?


For mason jars, we use regular canning jars with the lids and rings. We have a label we designed that sits on top of the lid and is held in place by the ring. We don't glue those. Our customers really like those - they feel like they are getting a bonus because they can save and reuse the jar for canning.

If you want to attach the label to the side of a mason jar, what we do with our queenline jars might work. We use rubber cement. We apply it to the back of the label and to the jar and let it dry on both before we apply the label. For some reason, the glue sticks to the glue better after it has dried. The queenline jars are almost flat though so I don't know how well it would stick to the curve of the jar. Also, our paper is not glossy so that would be another variable. I would experiment on just a few before I wasted a lot of time, effort and labels just to be sure it will work as well on the curve of a mason jar and on the glossy label. 

Susan


----------



## Hobie

Wouldn't matter if you stuck the label to the canning jar lid, since (for actual canning) you are supposed to replace the lids (not the rings) every time.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

Hobie said:


> Wouldn't matter if you stuck the label to the canning jar lid, since (for actual canning) you are supposed to replace the lids (not the rings) every time.


That's very true. The reason we don't glue it is to save time, effort and a little dab of glue! We just put the lid on the jar, place the label on the lid and give the ring a spin to hold the label in place. (My dad's field was efficiency... its hard to shed upbringing.)
Susan


----------



## magnet-man

They make a label that is designed for color laser printers. It gives a fairly good finish.


----------



## Robert Hawkins

I read somewhere about what belongs on a label and some of it seems to bee missing here. Anyone else know where I read that? Let's see... If you want to sell to Mom and Pop stores you need the UPC code. I think it was the National Honey Board that wanted the address of the hive or the honey house. FDA wants the type of honey. That's the wildflower and Raw. Then there was the garbage like grams of sugar and serving size.

Anyone have this info. I can't find mine.

Hawk


----------



## williamandlea

When I design labels I like to put the Apiary number, Apiary Address, phone, extraction date, Weight approx, Put Raw or not. 
I would also like to see the list on what needs to be on them if. I would hate to leave something off.


----------



## trapperbob

I grew up in Exeter,Ca and it takes me back to the labels on all the fruit boxes back home. Great memories and great label.


----------

